# Spanish class in Loreto?



## viajo (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello,

My family is hoping to spend some time living in Loreto this winter and we are currently searching for some Spanish instruction in this area. We are looking for classes or instruction for adults and possibly for our children (ages 5-11). 

Does anyone know of any Spanish schools, classes or instructors that I could contact to set up some Spanish instruction when we arrive (February 2013)? 

Thanks so much for your help!
Meagan


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Loreto is very small but you might get lucky in the winter. There is a Loreto Yahoo Group and a number of Baja message boards if you don't get lucky here


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

There are several good computer language courses. I have Visual Links which teaches in sentences and I find it is a good way to get started and speaking without the usual grammar crunch. More like how you learn to speak as a child. You could have your class as a family and then go out and practice what you learned with the Mexicans in town. I find they are always happy to correct and teach me their language when they hear me making the effort.


----------



## viajo (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion! We are hoping Loreto has retained it's authenticity enough that we will easily be able to practice our Spanish with the locals. As oppossed to Cabo for example, where we have found the Mexican population only want to speak english (likely because it is so over run by tourists).

Do you have any comments on how it is in this regard in Loreto? Or a suggestion for another town good for pratice Spanish that is on the coast?

Thanks again for your help and input!

Meagan


----------



## viajo (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I am on the Loreto yahoo group, but no luck in finding anything out so far. It seems that they have had Spanish classes running in the past, but I can't seem to find anything for the present or future. 

I'll keep looking! 

Meagan


----------

